# There really is no substitute for time on the saddle.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This year we really haven't been riding all that much long distance. Sure, we have been riding a lot but it is not that hard to get in 300 miles a week without riding more than 4 hours at a time.

Of course being retired helps. :blush2: 

Mostly what has been going on is that we have been having so much fun kayaking and playing tennis and walking and bowling and golfing and the like that there hasn't been much reason to spend all day on the bike.

But now we have a Brevet Series coming up in less than a month so unless we want to suffer a lot it is time to do some all day rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The deal is pretty simple.

Eat.

Ride.

Eat.

Ride.

Eat.

Ride.

And who doesn't like that? :yikes:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

All in all, not a bad way to spend a day.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Where is that area you're riding in, its beautiful. I wish we had areas with so few cars in so cal.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Clay L said:


> Where is that area you're riding in, its beautiful. I wish we had areas with so few cars in so cal.


Central Florida (the hilly  part) a ways from Disney. Not much here but lakes, hills, scrub brush and orange groves.

Most of the heavy traffic sticks to the interstates and toll roads-easy to avoid on a bicycle.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

u look like your dressed for Canada ! ! LOL


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I want a brevet series. And some all days to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> u look like your dressed for Canada ! ! LOL


We dressed comfortably for the temps.

Started out in the 30's, in the middle of the day it might have gotten to the 60's, ended up in the 50's.

BTW notice she is wearing cycling sandals..... I bet they are not doing that in Canada right now.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

What was up with the jogging Santas?


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so jelous. This look beautiful. Too bad you have to give up all that bowling


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

is MissM sporting a derailleur and gears?!  he11 must've froze over and by the looks of your clothes, it must be true.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ha! We have 4, count 'em, 4 brevet series!*



wooglin said:


> I want a brevet series. And some all days to ride.


The 2011 brevet schedule is:

Date Event Sponsor 
Sat 1-Jan 200K Santa Cruz Randonneurs
Sat 15-Jan 200K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 22-Jan 200K San Francisco Randonneurs
Sat 5-Feb 300K Santa Cruz 
Sat 19-Feb 200K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 26-Feb 300K San Francisco 
Sat 5-Mar 200K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 12-Mar 200K Santa Cruz 
Sat 19-Mar 300K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 26-Mar 300K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 2-Apr 300K Santa Cruz 
Wed 6-Apr 400K San Francisco 
Sat 16-Apr 400K Santa Cruz 
Sat 16-Apr 400K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 23-Apr Fleche 
Sat 30-Apr 400K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 7-May 600K San Francisco 
Sat 14-May 600K Santa Cruz 
Sat 21-May 600K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 4-Jun 230K San Francisco 
Sat 11-Jun 600K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 18-Jun Terrible Two Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 16-Jul overnight San Francisco/Santa Rosa CC 
Sat 6-Aug 200K San Francisco


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I eat, therefore......*

I ride.....


----------

